# Electrolytic Method from YOUTUBE



## Pauleames (Jun 29, 2008)

I was watching a video on youtube.com I believe the same video is on aflacglobal's collection of videos as well, here is the link: http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=zdu5yS5q2so
The title is: HOW GOLD IS RECYCLED FROM COMPUTERS

I was wondering if anyone knows more about part where they use the electrolytic method they use. They use a positive charge, and then use a copper plate in order to attract all the copper. Then use a steel plate in order to attract all the silver particles in the shape of crystals. 
Anyone have an idea of what chemicals they use for the liquid bath?

Or can anyone point me towards the right direction to create a proper electrolytic refining process? 

Thank you,
Paul


----------



## Shecker (Jun 29, 2008)

I've watched this video twice just to be sure of what it was showing. The first electrolytic bath is copper sulfate and sulphuric acid which is the induastrial standard for the electrolytic recovery of copper. The second bath is silver nitrate. As the silver collects on the sheets of iron more silver is removed into solution to maintain a chemical equilibrium. This is essentially a type of Mobius Cell for the electrolytic refining of silver. Both baths require a DC current. The copper sulfate cell works at 6 volts and the silver nitrate cell works at 2 volts.

Randy in Gunnison


----------



## Harold_V (Jun 30, 2008)

Iron for a cathode for a silver cell?

I think not. :roll: 

Change that. 

Make it* I KNOW not.* 

Harold


----------



## Lou (Jun 30, 2008)

Yes, some how it seems to me a bad idea to introduce and impurity when you're out to refine something. 

Where the heck did peter_i go? He and I need to do some collaborative electrolysis work for people on this forum! There seems to be a lot of interest in electrolysis and rightly so! If I knew how to make some videos, I would pull a lazersteve!


----------



## lazersteve (Jun 30, 2008)

As you all know I'm currently working on several projects. 

A few of them involve existing methods and one even use a new electrolytic cell to purify silver. As usual with my projects I plan on sharing ( in video format ) my ideas with the forum.

I'll be processing several pounds of silver in the near future and hope to build on Peter and other's silver cell information. I'll start with a traditional silver cell, then demonstrate my new experimental concept.

Steve


----------



## Shecker (Jun 30, 2008)

I have seen stainless steel used as a cathode in both Mobius and Thum cells for the electrolytic recovery of silver. I have also seen it used as the cathode for silver recovery from thiosulfate solutions. In the case of the electrolytic recovery of pure silver a silver cathode would work better and would produce a cleaner product, but I've seen stainless steel cathodes produce .9999 pure silver from a silver nitrate bath.

Randy in Gunnison


----------



## Pauleames (Jun 30, 2008)

Steve, I have seen some of your videos using electrolysis. But, will this method work on old jewelry, or only on gold plated items? I imagine that with old jewelry it would have to be melted first, and changed to a form that has a larger surface area, I don't know its just a guess.

I believe this video to be interesting because it refines all the base metals at the time, until there is only gold in the plate. (Well, according to the video it is pure gold, silver and copper, but perhaps it is not quite true.) In the video they do say the refiner uses a stainless steel plate (cathode), in order to produce pure silver.

Lou, I believe there is a lot of interest in electrolysis too (well I am hehe). But you probably dont have to write a video, you can simply write it down, and if you want I can make a brochure with illustrations in it.


----------



## Lou (Jun 30, 2008)

Paul, I may take you up on that!


Randy, stainless steel is nowhere near iron in terms of reactivity. Remember it is an alloy with chromium, nickel,and other things.


----------



## Pauleames (Jun 30, 2008)

Perfect,
My email is [email protected], or the forums email is fine too.


----------

